

Slippery Business: The trade in adulterated olive oil (2007) - gwern
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2007/08/13/slippery-business

======
bdurbin
Interesting. There is currently a large cooking oil scandal unfolding in
Taiwan.

------
dang
The topic has been discussed before, but not this article.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7128495](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7128495)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6162401](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6162401)

